# Not a bad weekend...



## tsimpler (Feb 14, 2017)

Did some bay fishing this past weekend in PCB with my beautiful wife and awesome fishing partner. Managed to steer clear of the afternoon storms and catch a decent mess of fish in the two days during outgoing tides using live bait. The mangrove snapper really seemed to heat up when the weather was trying to get nasty. Lost a couple of good red fish and released a couple of rat reds and one 27 1/2 inch red as well (sorry, no pic because I try to release them as quick as possible.)


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats a dang good mess there,and welcome to the forum. Do yall live over there or in on vacation.


----------



## tsimpler (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks! We actually live in south Alabama, but we have a house in PCB right off of Grand Lagoon.


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Fantastic catch! Encouraging since I'm planning to come down from Bham 1st am of Oct for bday getaway! I'd feel blessed with a haul like that!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Got to watch how many black snapper you take. 5 per person.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome aboard and congrats on a fine day's fishing with the ole lady!!!!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

kingfish501 said:


> Got to watch how many black snapper you take. 5 per person.


He said it was two days catch. Nice haul TS


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Catchemall said:


> He said it was two days catch. Nice haul TS


My bad.


----------



## Bayman12 (Sep 12, 2018)

Congrats, I'm sure it was fun!


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice mess of fish and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Not bad at all! 😉


----------

